# Foreign interference in Canada/stretched RCMP



## MarkOttawa (12 Mar 2020)

Start of a post:



> Yes, Justin, There is a Serious Foreign Interference Threat in Canada–and, by the way, the RCMP is Stretched to the Limit and Beyond in a Number of Fields
> 
> It certainly is time that the Liberal government started taking national security rather more seriously–particularly China’s nefarious activities within our overseas Chinese community, both those living here and those here temporarily such as the some 80,000 students [image at top refers to Chinese meddling in Australian politics]...
> https://mark3ds.wordpress.com/2020/03/12/yes-justin-there-is-a-serious-foreign-interference-threat-in-canada-and-by-the-way-the-rcmp-is-stretched-to-the-limit-and-beyond-in-a-number-of-fields/



Mark
Ottawa


----------

